# SAFARI 5 : Lien URL dans la barre d'outils .



## WoodyGuthrie (4 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
je voulais savoir s'il était possible de créer un bouton pour un lien d'un site web qui se logerait dans la barre d'outils de Safari ?
je vous remercie .


----------



## Fìx (5 Juillet 2010)

En général, on fait plutôt ça dans la barre des signets, tu connais?  

Sinon, si il faut absolument que ce lien soit dans la barre d'outil, tu peux tout simplement choisir ce site comme "Page d'accueil" (Préférences Safari >> Général >> Page d'Accueil). Ainsi, la petite icône "Maison" de la barre d'outil deviendra un lien direct vers ce site...


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (5 Juillet 2010)

Justement, je ne me sers pas de cette barre, seulement pour des liens de partage, tels que virb. Une barre pour un seul lien, cela me paraissait pas forcément nécessaire .
D'où ma demande .


----------

